
Microsoft runs fuzzing botnet, finds 1,800 Office bugs - wglb
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9174539/Microsoft_runs_fuzzing_botnet_finds_1_800_Office_bugs
======
yan
I was in the audience when this talk was presented. They really didn't say
much about the actual way they were generating or mutating their inputs, just
the system they hacked together to distribute the fuzzing runs, and from a
security point of view, that's way less interesting.

Charlie's talk on fuzzing was much better, imho. (Charlie's slides:
<http://bit.ly/dt3dkb> (10meg PowerPoint file.)

------
zephyrfalcon
I was scanning the headlines for April Fools jokes, and it was immediately
obvious that this was NOT one of them... Kind of sad...

~~~
raganwald
I assumed it was an April Fool's joke with the premise that MSFT
surreptitiously used Windows PCs as bots. Ah well...

